

Trakkies: a mesh network of IoT nodes to stop you losing things - creamyhorror
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/trakkies/trakkies-proactively-helps-you-not-to-forget-your/description

======
creamyhorror
This idea seems like an ambitious evolution of tracking devices. You attach
tags to the items you want to keep with you, and they warn you if any of the
items get too far away from the rest of the group (as detected via Bluetooth).
The system also supposedly learns the patterns of proximity of items.

I think the messaging for the project could be simplified a bit, but the focus
on engineering and detail is nice. I hope they get funded, though momentum
hasn't quite built up. As one commenter said, "Come on folks - this is the
best of all the IoT tracking type technology on offer - back, back, back!"

